# How Many Guitar Players Are Prowling These Pages?



## Dargo

I've gotten into learning the guitar since I've had some physical issues with walking.  I'm clearly no prodigy in any sense of the word, but I do enjoy learning.  It is a challenge to me, especially since I've never played any instrument in my life until my mid 50's.

Besides learning to play, I'm fascinated at the workmanship and sheer artistry that goes into some of the acoustic guitars.  Not that electric guitars cannot be extremely nice too, they just are not what I consider family heirlooms as so many different guitars are.  The best part is that many, if not most, really nice acoustic guitars have electronics built in or easily added.

I've not quite fallen off the deep end and begun collecting guitars like I have firearms, but I do have a few _extremely_ nice and very beautiful guitars.  A couple are going on the wall as art.  The attention to detail is unreal.  Again, there are probably a lot here who know that quite well.  It is just a new exciting hobby for me.  The benefit is that I can pluck or strum out tunes that, if you try hard enough, you can recognize and by studying music theory I am beginning to understand how music is built on concepts/rules like working off the root note in major and minor pentatonics, arpeggios, mode shapes like ionian, dorian, phrygian, mixolydian aeolian etc. etc.  

There are some great music theory instructors out there on YouTube who teach you a LOT free.  One guy, who by looks I would never have pegged him as a music theory professor and an EXTREMELY good guitar player named Steve Stine. I started out trying to learn the fretboard online from him here Steve Stine beginner's mastery of the fretboard

So, how many plays are there out there?


----------



## Big Dog

I wish but I know and listen to all the good ones ............... Just bought tickets to see Bonamassa again!


----------



## Melensdad

I can barely play a radio.  I wish I was musically inclined.  I am not.  Heck in church the best I can do is sing badly.  Joyful noise is what it is called.  Noise is the better description.


----------



## Dargo

Melensdad said:


> I can barely play a radio.  I wish I was musically inclined.  I am not.  Heck in church the best I can do is sing badly.  Joyful noise is what it is called.  Noise is the better description.



That has been my lifelong response; I can play the radio.  And, I can actually play the radio quite well.   As far as singing, there is a young lady from my hometown who won two gold medals in swimming (not bad being that our high school home pool is the Ohio River!)  The singing part comes in since the choir teacher I had in HS just retired.  Lilly and my youngest daughter both had him since they had most classes together and are good friends.  Hmm, I just realized I've had an Olympic gold medal winner swim in my pool! 

Anyway, I have the distinction of being the 1st and ONLY professional singer in our HS choir.  The teacher was such a great guy that it just killed him to have to tell students that they just cannot sing.  Being that I LOVE music and kept signing up for choir classes, I guess I sort of forced our choir teacher to do a one time teaching experiment.  He took me to lunch one day and paid me $5 to NOT sign up for choir again.  The truth is that I needed to be told that I cannot carry a tune if it were strapped to my back but my interest in music apparently made it hard for him, thus me becoming the one and only professional singer in high school.

Not knowing how to read music at all makes it even more of a challenge.  However, with my physical situation, it is a challenge that will keep me busy for years.  Better yet, I can slowly hear my improvement in my quest of learning how to play the guitar.  I'm mostly learning on an acoustic Martin and Taylor (both FAR better than I am a player) and my electric is a Fender Stratocaster; can't go wrong there!  However, if I need to go to someone's house to learn with them, I have an Ibanez and Yamaha that I'll pack in a hard case and travel some with them.  I lucked upon a really old, rare and extremely high quality Martin at a Pawn Shop that knew nothing about guitars and it sounds amazing just like a professional level hand made Takamine acoustic made out of Koa wood from Hawaii.  Even being a complete novice I notice the "wow factor" with the sound as well as the looks of the instruments.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

You need to talk with Brian (aka Northern Redneck). He has a whole stable of guitars.


----------



## Melensdad

Dargo said:


> ...I lucked upon a really old, rare and extremely high quality Martin at a Pawn Shop that knew nothing about guitars and it sounds amazing just like a professional level hand made Takamine acoustic made out of Koa wood from Hawaii.  Even being a complete novice I notice the "wow factor" with the sound as well as the looks of the instruments.



I found a Koa wood Martin early this summer for my daughter at the local Guitar Center ... but she wanted a Spanish style guitar.

Love Koa wood.  We have a really nice bowl carved out of a trunk of a Koa tree.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

OhioTC18 said:


> You need to talk with Brian (aka Northern Redneck). He has a whole stable of guitars.


Yes. That guy is a guitar nut. Lol. 

I currently have 7 guitars in my stable and a dulcimer. Most are midrange guitars though. Not cheap but not collectors 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

> So I've added another member to the herd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I now have seven (I believe ) guitars. Why so many you might ask?  Well, I have one for at home playing. One for the kids to learn on. Two sitting at church that I use every weekend. One of which is a sweet sounding 12 string. An acoustic base I bought last year for the band. A nice electric I haven't played in years sitting in its case downstairs. And now this one to have at camp as a cheap  little plucker around the fire. It's awesome to play and has a really nice sound. [emoji2]



Here's a few more from the herd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

My son plays a mixture of Guitars and it is way of chilling out, i think he as around 7 in total and plays acoustic, electric an tinkers with bass, he is a natural but knows full fact to go pro would be near impossible.

Ibanez is his preferred choice but if it as strings he will pick it up tune it and play it....i love the fact every guitar as a different sound yet they can look so alike.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You got that right. I can tell as soon as I pick up a guitar whether or not it will be a good player with a sweet sound. 

All depends on the type of wood used. Body style. Neck setup etc. 

I do believe my next one will either a Taylor or Martin. I've had a nice ibanez jumbo acoustic. The sound didn't impress me for a full size jumbo. Which is why I sold it and got the epiphone. Much sweeter sound. I absolutely love the sound of a takamine though. When you play it you can feel the thing just vibrate against your body. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Galvatron

I have 3 of my son's older Guitars sitting here (maybe more if i look hard lol) gathering a little dust in my daughters bedroom, old blue is his first love he learned to play on made by encore, the electric is a cheap one that he broke his fingers in on as Brian you will know them strings hammer your fingers... and the brown electro acoustic is for that Spanish sound very tinny made by Hudson, old blue as a real bass sound.

Just thinking about it i have the AK47 axe upstairs that i still have to make a stand for hence it is with me and not at his house.


----------



## Doc

I used to play when I was young.  I never learned how to play well, but I know the chords and could struggle through some songs for my own entertainment only.   I've kept a Yamaha F-150 over the years in hopes that one day I'll have time to pick it up and get back into playing.


----------



## Dargo

Not that I can do them any justice playing, here are the last two guitars I bought.  I guess as a kid I just never paid any attention to all the craftsmanship and detail that goes into making a high quality guitar.  By no means am I any expert, but the Taylor (not pictured) the two Martins (one pictured) and Takamine just seem like works of art IMHO.  Now I just need to get my old busted up arthritic fingers to work like I want them to on the fretboard.


----------



## Galvatron

Dargo the one pictured on the right is one awesome looking Guitar...they both are but the right one stands out...if you ever want to sell you have a friend that will buy and make sure it goes to a good home with full respect to it's history.


----------



## Dargo

Galvatron said:


> Dargo the one pictured on the right is one awesome looking Guitar...they both are but the right one stands out...if you ever want to sell you have a friend that will buy and make sure it goes to a good home with full respect to it's history.



Thank you. That is the main one I refer to as simply a piece of art IMHO. That picture does not do it justice at all. In researching guitars it seems most now are actually made in China for a known name company. The Martin on the left is a high dollar (to me anyway) older Martin made in Pennsylvania. The newer Martins of that same model are made in Mexico. The original Takamine guitars were all made by hand in Japan by master luthiers and now only their more expensive ones are still made in Japan. That one is one of their "professional series" Koa wood guitars. It not only looks the part IMHO, but also has a brighter tone where the strings just really ring out and you really can actually feel the wood vibrate against you when playing. For professional players, I think they just consider that guitar as a good low to mid priced guitar. However, I had to look to find one made in Japan. Here is a good price on one but they told me theirs were made in Taiwan. http://www.guitarcenter.com/Takamine/EF508KC-NEX-Legacy-Series-All-Koa-Acoustic-Electric-Guitar-Natural-1273887992379.gc

I have a Martin and Taylor that cost more but, IMHO, don't look as nice or sound the same. I think the Koa Takamine sounds best with light strings. I have my practice Ibanez strung with medium strings to hopefully strengthen and toughen my fretting fingers.


----------



## Melensdad

If my arthritis didn't cause my hands to hurt, if I was not totally tone deaf, if I had any sense of rhythm then I would play a guitar too...


----------



## Galvatron

The joke is we are all to old and screwed one way or the other to play even if we wanted to

But this thread as inspired my daughter to start so all worth it.


----------



## Melensdad

Did I mention that I am also uncoordinated too 





Galvatron said:


> The joke is we are all to old and screwed one way or the other to play even if we wanted to
> *
> But this thread as inspired my daughter to start so all worth it.*


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'll second the vote for the takamine. They are sweet guitars and for around $600 they aren't out priced compared to Martins Taylors or Gibson. Nothing against those brands but for the average player a tak is a good bang for the buck. 

My taste tends to lean towards the jumbo cutaway body though I do have a 6 string and 12 string dreadnought.  






Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Now. With all this being said, it makes me think back to how many different guitars I've had over the years. I remember each one and how they sounded. My first guitar was a harmony electric I bought off my cousin.  http://www.guitar-museum.com/uploads/guitar/127/250295646339-1.jpg

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dargo

NorthernRedneck said:


> I'll second the vote for the takamine. They are sweet guitars and for around $600 they aren't out priced compared to Martins Taylors or Gibson. Nothing against those brands but for the average player a tak is a good bang for the buck.
> 
> My taste tends to lean towards the jumbo cutaway body though I do have a 6 string and 12 string dreadnought.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



I definitely have more guitar than I have ability. I even picked up a very nice 'classical' guitar with exceptionally nice Fishman electronics in it and have no idea of the brand. Do you recognize this or know how I could find out the brand?  I traded some hand loaded match grade ammo for this one pictured. It certainly is different than playing a steel string! I think it is great for some music but horrible for other genres, like rock. 

Both Martins I have and the Taylor are dreadnaughts. Either full body or cutout dreadnaughts sound best for my tastes in acoustics.  Until I started playing I'd never even heard of a Takamine. Obviously I'm quite impressed with them and their own brand of onboard electronics.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Not sure on the brand of that one. Looks nice though. I just missed out on a nice Martin mini jumbo cutaway on ebay. I had a bid in but forgot when it ended. Someone beat me to it. Oh well. That's half the fun anyways. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I managed to gather up the kids this morning for a group photo. One is missing though since it's out at camp. [emoji2] 






Left to right starting at the top.
Takamine eg444c-my main plucking guitar at home. It lives on the stand right next to my recliner. 
Epiphone ej200ce-my main performance guitar at the church. It usually lives there but I brought it home to change the strings the other day. 
Ibanez aeb5e acoustic bass I use occasionally at church for some songs we do. 
Seagull merlin for plucking around and having fun. 
Hohner acoustic for teaching the kids
Bottom left
Seagull sm12 12 string. I use it ocassionally at church for certain songs. Ads a nice dinamic to the other two acoustics playing. 
Epiphone les Paul standard. I bought it new 5 years ago and only played it a handful of times since I prefer the acoustic. I may begin using it more for lessons though since one of my students has an electric. 
Missing from the photo is the Epiphone I aquired a few weeks ago for the camper. 
Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Since I can't do much else nowdays, I've been spending allot more time playing guitar at home.  I had never been much of a soloist or technical guitar player so I decided to do something about that and have been challenging myself to learn more different techniques and playing styles I hadn't really tried before.

While I was in the hospital last year I recall someone suggesting I look into a cigarbox guitar as a little project to keep me busy.  Well, I'm doing my research now and have decided I'm going to build an acoustic guitar from a kit that's available online.  It comes with everything I would need to build a basic guitar but I plan on upgrading it with things like a bone nut and saddle instead of a cheap plastic one.  Also the tuners will get upgraded to something that will actually keep it in tune.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Here's what I just ordered. I'll be able to stain it any color I want. Put whatever pick guard I want. Should be a good little project to keep me busy. [emoji3] 









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well. Someone screwed up shipping the guitar and sent the wrong one. Plus, along the way it was damaged when something poked through the box. So I got my money back and still got to keep what arrived. 

First, the damage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I loaded the hole with gorilla glue and sanded it smooth. Next. I glued the neck on and clamped it. The bridge will be mounted over the spot that was damaged so it won't show. I also plan on a walnut stain. And a Taylor bridge, bone nut and saddle. As well as a Taylor pickguard  and a nice inlay around the sound hole. If the tuners are garbage and won't hold a tune then they will be replaced as well. I won't stain it till the pickguard arrives though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's not perfect but it'll work. I stained and varnished the guitar several times now to get a smooth surface. I'm calling it rustic walnut. The tuning pegs were just installed. I'm still waiting for the nut saddle bridge inlay and pick guard to arrive in the mail.  I'm looking forward to hearing how it sounds. 

I also filed the fret ends smooth so it should play alright. 









living the dream


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The mark on the body on the front will be covered by the bridge and won't be noticeable 

living the dream


----------



## NorthernRedneck

NorthernRedneck said:


> I managed to gather up the kids this morning for a group photo. One is missing though since it's out at camp. [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to right starting at the top.
> Takamine eg444c-my main plucking guitar at home. It lives on the stand right next to my recliner.
> Epiphone ej200ce-my main performance guitar at the church. It usually lives there but I brought it home to change the strings the other day.
> Ibanez aeb5e acoustic bass I use occasionally at church for some songs we do.
> Seagull merlin for plucking around and having fun.
> Hohner acoustic for teaching the kids
> Bottom left
> Seagull sm12 12 string. I use it ocassionally at church for certain songs. Ads a nice dinamic to the other two acoustics playing.
> Epiphone les Paul standard. I bought it new 5 years ago and only played it a handful of times since I prefer the acoustic. I may begin using it more for lessons though since one of my students has an electric.
> Missing from the photo is the Epiphone I aquired a few weeks ago for the camper.
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



I decided last week to "thin the herd" so to speak.  The top three on the left and the electric on the bottom row are for sale.  I had been wanting a higher end Taylor guitar for a while and have been stopping by the music store about once a month to try out different guitars. I did try a few Martin's and though they are high quality and have a nice sound my ears and preference veered towards the Taylor every time. And that was comparing similar models to each other both in body style and price. 

Here's the beauty I've settled on. Its a Taylor 214ce koa deluxe. The koa is just beautiful and not as common a wood to be used for guitar making.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I'm undecided as to which beauty to get now. First choice......








Or this one.....








Both are Taylor 214ce acoustic electrics. I've gone down to the local music store and tried them comparing to much more expensive ones. The owner even let me try out a $7000 model to compare. Even these ones I'm torn on retail for around $2200. By far the most expensive guitar I'll own. There was very little difference in the sound of the guitars between the two pictured. I just can't decide between the two. Both look great and play amazing.


----------



## Melensdad

Top photo Koa?
Bottom photo flamed Maple?
Spruce on the top of both?

Regardless I like the top photo better than the bottom.  Just my preference.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Good guess. Yes. The top is koa and the bottom flamed maple. I'm leaning towards the top. It's an ebay auction so I'll most likely be getting it half price of what it goes for in the store here. Comes with a hard case. I'm leading the auction right now but wont go any higher than my current bid. If someone else wants to pay more they can. I have another on standby in my watchlist for the same price.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I just ordered the koa taylor. Up here it retails for $2200. Which is about four times what I've paid for a guitar in the past. I got it for a steel. Can't wait to hear how it sounds. I'll probably have this one for many years since as far as guitars go Taylor is a top brand.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I pick up my new guitar tonight. It turns out that it was owned by an up and coming Christian artist named Mitch Langley out of the Kansas area. When I got the receipt it had his name on it. Turns out he has four albums already and does professional performances and concerts. His style is very similar to mine. We ended up exchanging emails and he sent me copies of some of his music for me to use in church. Some of his youtube videos have him playing the guitar I bought on stage in front of hundreds.


----------



## Melensdad

Sweet history!  If he becomes famous the value of that guitar will go way up too.  In the mean time enjoy playing it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. This guitar won't lose value. Here's one of his songs. Same basic style I play with my band every Saturday. One of these days I'll get around to recording us during a practice. Here's one of his songs. 

https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=9XggwhaYDG8

We're going to be working on this song. 
https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=EaQrtFOMFpc


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Melensdad

That looks HUGE, then again I'm used to looking at a Uke.  But my daughter plays a Spanish style guitar and her's looks like it would be dwarfed by your guitar.  Is the body of that Taylor extra large?  Or is it just my eyes and frame of reference?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Its actually a medium sized body as far as acoustics go. My dreadnaught is bigger and the jumbo I sold is much bigger.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Man o man. I can finally understand why the performing musicians buy expensive guitars. I mean, I used to think that my old Takamine and Epiphone jumbo sounded good and played good. That was until I bought this Taylor. The old saying goes...you get what you pay for. This guitar plays so nice and has such a sweet sound. I've had it less than a week and it's already made me a better player in that I can play longer since the setup is so nice. The action is lower than most electric guitars I've played. 

Everyone at the church keep coming up to me and commenting on how sweet it sounds.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So the quest continues.....

I've always had a desire/curiosity for an ovation but wanted a good one. I stumbled across this beauty on ebay for cheap. In the stores up here itd sell for well over $1000. The one I'm looking at is MUCH less than that. Only because someone bought it. Didn't like it then returned it with a broken string and some minor pick scratches.


----------



## Melensdad

You have an addiction


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lmao. Yep. The way I see it is if I'm gonna be sitting at home in pain most days I may as well have a hobby I enjoy. [emoji12]


----------



## RNE228

I have been taking lessons again. 

I mostly play on a Martin acoustic, or a Mosrite Celebrity elecrict/acoustic(a good quality copy of Gibson ES335 like BB King played). The Mosrite is a mid-1960's Celebrity, made in Bakersfield, Ca. The neck on it is wonderful!

I've always been a fan of the Gibson ES series guitars.

I have to say though, that recently I have been very impressed watching Youtubes of Charo playing Flamenco style. She is an amazing guitarist... Have thought about try Flamenco. Maybe.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's great. I've never tried that style either. 

Here's today's song for me. I have a binder started of the recent songs I've been working on. This will show you what style I've been playing lately. 
(btw. Looks like he's playing the same guitar as me)
https://youtu.be/wI-K7D0af4Q


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I scored another deal on ebay today. It's a takamine gn93ce. It's upper mid range as far as quality and price. 

I first played a takamine about 20 years ago and immediately fell in love with the sound. I knew eventually I'd have one. I bought my first one about 5 years ago as a reward to myself for finally ditching the ex. It was my main home guitar and sounded and played awesome. I pained me to sell it last month to fund the Taylor. I went on ebay the other day and searched for a takamine. This one just spoke to me. After reading a few reviews and watching some sound demos on YouTube, I threw in a low bid on it and won. Its a gn93ce.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I finally got to the border on friday to pick up my new guitar. She's a beauty. I love the wood bindings on the body and neck. Nice high gloss finish. My taylor still sounds and looks purdy but she's got competition now. The taylor does sound and play better and it should considering it costs about 1k more. 

But for a basic home guitar to leave on the stand the takamine is perfect. I like the smaller grand auditorium body vs the bigger dreadnaught bodystyle. I do have a couple of them as well though. Today's task will be to find a soft case for the tak. It does fit the taylor case perfectly as they are almost identical in size. But I want a lighter case to transport the taylor to and from the church weekly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## Melensdad

I noticed a Takamine Ukulele for sale on Amazon the other day.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

This is my second takamine. They make quality instruments for a great price. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## RNE228

I have a work friend that recently moved to Sacramento from Sao Paulo. He plays a Portuguese style 10 string guitar. Although I do not speak Portuguese, I really like the Brazilian "traditional country" style of guitar(Viola Caipira)

Junior Viola
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX7xsWM3tyY

Almir Sater
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YB28R2Hwnk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So somehow I sold 4 of my 8 guitars in the past couple months but still have 6. So much for thinning the herd. Lol. The things are multiplying almost as fast as I can sell them. Lmao


----------



## RNE228

Different sounds need different guitars 

One for sacred music
one for jazzy music
one for country music
one for classical music
And the list goes on 



NorthernRedneck said:


> So somehow I sold 4 of my 8 guitars in the past couple months but still have 6. So much for thinning the herd. Lol. The things are multiplying almost as fast as I can sell them. Lmao


----------



## NorthernRedneck

How'd you guess?  Lol. Actually it's more like one is my main stage guitar. One for at home. One for at camp. A 12 string. One as a teaching guitar for the kids. And one I'm still in the middle of building. 

I still want to ad an ovation to the stable eventually.


----------

